# Kann Never Settle Key nicht einlösen



## ViP94 (19. Februar 2013)

*Kann Never Settle Key nicht einlösen*

Ich habe mir eine 7950 von Gigabyte gekauft und ich würde gerne die Keys bekommen. Wenn ich jetzt aber den Key dort eingebe, bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung. Es geht um Never Settle Reloaded.


> We're Sorry
> There was an error processing your submission, please check all values and post again.



Hat das sonst noch jemand gehabt oder bin ich der einzige oder einfach nur zu doof es richtig zu machen?
Ich habe es mit Chrome und Firefox probiert, verschiedenen Mail-Adressen, an verschiedenen PCs, ich weiß nicht weiter. 
Hilfe, ich will Crysis 3 zocken


----------



## bmwbleifuss (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Kann Never Settle Key nicht einlösen*

Hast du den Key von AMD bekommen oder den vom Händler ?


----------



## ViP94 (19. Februar 2013)

Vom Händler.
Hardwareversand


----------



## bmwbleifuss (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Kann Never Settle Key nicht einlösen*

hm mein code ließ sich ohne weiters bei AMD einlösen hab von denen mitlerweile auch schon den origin code zugesendet bekommen


----------



## dok81 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Kann Never Settle Key nicht einlösen*

ich habe von Midfactory den Key gekriegt und problemlos eingelöst...


----------



## ViP94 (19. Februar 2013)

Mist.
Was soll ich jetzt machen?


----------



## dok81 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Kann Never Settle Key nicht einlösen*

vielleicht solltest du hier fragen: support@amd4u.com


----------



## ViP94 (19. Februar 2013)

Hab ich schon hin geschrieben. noch keine Rückmeldung.
Wie habt ihr denn eure keys bekommen?
Also von den Herstellern.


----------



## PriQ (19. Februar 2013)

Habe meine Hardware auch von MF bekommen. 

Den key habe ich dann einen Tag später von amd zugesandt bekommen.


----------



## bmwbleifuss (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Kann Never Settle Key nicht einlösen*

den Code von Hardware Versand must du bei AMD einlösen von AMD kommt dann ne email mit dem Code den du bei origin einlösen kannst. Das Spiel selber startet aber erst am 21.2 um 0.01


----------



## dok81 (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Kann Never Settle Key nicht einlösen*



bmwbleifuss schrieb:


> den Code von Hardware Versand must du bei AMD einlösen von AMD kommt dann ne email mit dem Code den du bei origin einlösen kannst. Das Spiel selber startet aber erst am 21.2 um 0.01


 
genau so was habe ich auch gemacht. Das Spiel habe ich inzwischen schon gestern heruntergeladen.


----------



## AllTernative (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Kann Never Settle Key nicht einlösen*

Ich habe meinen auch von MF bekommen. Musste auf der Seite von MF die Rechnungsnummer der Graka eingeben, dann kam mein Key für die Aktion für die AMD Seite von MF selbst.


----------

